# فرامل السيارات الثقيلة (الشاحنات و الحافلات):



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

فرامل السيارات الثقيلة (الشاحنات و الحافلات):

فرامل الهواء المضغوط

Air Brake System



لا تكفي القوة الناتجة من تجهيزة الفرامل الهيدروليكية لكبح المركبات الثقيلة بواسطة قوة السائق أو قوة المؤازرة, ولكن نحتاج إلى مصدر للقوة المؤثرة بخلاف السائق. ويمكن توفير ذلك عن طريق الهواء المضغوط, وتكون القوة المؤثرة على فرامل العجل تساوي ضغط الهواء مضروب في مساحة غشاء اسطوانة العجل. ويبلغ الضغط المانومتري في نظام الفرامل أما 5 أو 7 بار (0.5 إلى 0.7 ميجا بسكال- نيوتن/ مم المربع). 

ويستخدم السائق ضغط القدم فقط للتحكم في دخول الهواء المضغوط لدائرة الفرامل للتأثير على بطانات الاحتكاك في فرامل العجل.

وتتكون دورة الفرامل كوحدة كاملة من جزئين رئيسيين. يقوم الجزء الأول بإمداد التجهيزة بالهواء المضغوط اللازم لها. بينما يحتوى الجزء الثاني على أجهزة التحكم في الفرملة وتشغيلها. 



أجزاء دائرة الفرامل الهوائية المزدوجة




ويتكون جزء أمداد الهواء, من ضاغط هواء ومرشح هواء ذي وصلة لنفخ الإطارات ومنظم للضغط ومضخة للوقاية من الصقيع وخزان هواء وصمام للهواء الفائض وأنابيب وليات وأحيانا مرشحات لأنابيب الفرامل. 

ويتكون جزء التحكم وتشغيل الفرامل من صمام بدال الفرمل (دعسة الفرامل), صمام الفرملة اليدوية, اسطوانة الفرامل, بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من الصمامات الخاصة في تجهيزة الفرامل الثنائية وفرملة المقطورة. 

ويوفر نظام فرامل الهواء قوة ضغط أكبر من قوة السائق تكون قادرة على إيقاف الكتلة الكبيرة للشاحنة, وفي نفس الوقت توفر من مجهود السائق في الضغط على البدال. وتتميز فرامل الهواء عن الفرامل الهيدروليكية بأنه ليس هناك مشكلة من ناحية التسريب لسائل الفرامل, وكذلك وسهولة توصيل فرامل الجرار (القاطرة) مع المقطورة.



المبطئات (المعوقات) Retarders



المبطئ هو جهاز يعمل على تقليل الحمل على فرامل الخدمة الاحتكاكية لنظام الفرامل للسيارات الثقيلة. حيث أن الفرامل الاحتكاكية معرضة لظاهرة اضمحلال الفرامل بسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأجزاء. وترتفع درجة حرارة أجزاء الفرامل بالسيارات الثقيلة نتيجة استخدام الفرامل الاحتكاكية لتوقيف الكتلة الكبيرة للسيارة. والتعرض لاستخدام المتكرر للفرامل مثل الحافلات داخل المدن. ولهذا السبب تجهز السيارات الثقيلة والحافلات بنظام إضافي للفرامل لا يعتمد على الاحتكاك. 

والمبطئات لا يقتصر عملها في مركبات الطرق ولكن أيضا يمتد ليشمل السكك الحديدية.

تستخدم المبطئات لتقليل سرعة المركبة, والمحافظة على سرعتها ثابتة إثناء نزول منحدر. والمبطئات ليس بمقدورها إيقاف المركبة إيقاف تام, حيث تنخفض كفاءتهم عند السرعات المنخفضة. وهم في الغالب يقومون بخفض سرعة السيارة ومن ثم تقوم بعدها الفرامل الاحتكاكية بإيقاف السيارة. وحيث أن الفرامل الاحتكاكية في هذه الحالة لا تستخدم عند السرعات العالية ولا بمعدل عالي فإن هذا يزيد من عمرها التشغيلي, كما أن عدم ارتفاع حرارة أجزاء الفرامل وانتقالها إلى الجنط يزيد من عمر الإطارات كذلك. 

وتعمل معظم المبطئات عن طريق بدال الفرامل ففي المرحة الأولى للضغط على البدال تشغل المبطئات ومع استمرار الضغط على البدال تشغل فرملة الاحتكاك. ويمكن تفعيل المبطئات ذاتياً أو يدويا عن طريق ذراع. وقد تكون المبطئات جزء منفصل يركب بالسيارة, أو كجزء متكامل مع نظام ناقل الحركة. 

وقد يستفاد من المبطئات بتشغيلها جزئياً عند بدأ الحركة للوصول السريع لدرجة حرارة التشغيل للمحرك في الأجواء الباردة. 



فرملة المحرك Engine brake: 

سيارات البنزين:

معظم سائقي سيارات البنزين يعرفون بما يسمي فرملة المحرك عند نزول منحدر. فهم يقومون بوضع صندوق التروس في نقله منخفضة, ولا يقومون بالضغط على بدال البنزين. ولا يحدث التباطؤ نتيجة الاحتكاك في المحرك (وأن كان له مشاركة), ولكن عند غلق صمام الخانق في شوط السحب, فلا يستطيع الهواء دخول الاسطوانة. ويحدث نتيجة لذلك تخلخل في كل شوط سحب بكل أسطوانة من اسطوانات المحرك, ويزيد تأثيره على العجل نتيجة التخفيض العالي في صندوق التروس عند النقلة المنخفضة. وبذلك يحدث التباطؤ للمركبة.

سيارات الديزل:

حيث أنه لا يوجد صمام خانق في محرك الديزل, فإنه لا يمكن استخدام الأسلوب السابق في عمل فرملة المحرك. ولكن قامت أحدى الشركات باستخدام فكرة فتح صمام العادم عندما يصل المكبس إلى النقطة الميتة العليا. وبذلك قبل أن يعمل الهواء المضغوط عمل النابض للمساعدة في دفع المكبس لأسفل يتم تسريب الضغط, وهذا يماثل أن المحرك يعمل كضاغط هواء, وحيث أن العزم اللازم لذلك يأتي من العجل عن طريق صندوق التروس ذو التخفيض العالي فإن ذلك يؤدي إلى تباطؤ المركبة. ويقدر مقدار القدرة التي يعمل بها المحرك لإبطاء المركبة بمقدار 90% من قدرة المحرك لبعض المحركات. ويعرف هذا النوع لسائق السيارات الثقيلة بأمريكا الشمالية بفرملة جاك. من عيوب تلك الفرملة الضوضاء العالية التي تصدرها أثناء التشغيل, حتى أن البعض أوصى بعدم استخدامها بالطرق. 



فرملة العادم Exhaust brake: 

فرملة العادم أبسط في عملها من فرملة المحرك. حيث يوجد صمام في أنبوب العادم. عند غلق الصمام يرفع الضغط في نظام العادم مما يدفع المحرك ليعمل بجهد أعلى خلال شوط العادم, وبهذا يعمل المحرك عمل ضاغط الهواء. وحيث قوة الضغط تأتي من العجل عن طريق صندوق التروس فإن ذلك يبطئ المركبة. وفي هذا النظام يجب أن تكون أنابيب الفرامل مصممة لتتحمل الضغط العالي, كما أن هذا النظام يوفر مقدار قدرة أقل لتبطئ المركبة بالمقارنة بالأنظمة الأخرى. 



المبطئ الهيدروليكيThe hydraulic retarder :

هذا النظام يستخدم إعاقة اللزوجة بين ريش متحركة وأخرى ثابتة في غرفة مملوءة بسائل لعمل التباطؤ المطلوب. وتختلف أنواع السوائل فهناك المبطئات التي تستخدم سائل نقل الحركة, أو زيت منفصل, أو ماء. 

المبطئ البسيط يمكن استخدام ريش متصلة بعمود إدارة ناقل الحركة بين القابض والعجل. ومن الممكن أن يداروا عن طريق تروس من عمود الإدارة. الريش تكون في غرفة بها مسافة ضئيلة بين الريش وجدار الغرفة الذي به ريش أيضاً في نظام نقل الحركة الأوتوماتيكي. عند الحاجة لتبطئ الحركة يدخل السائل أو الماء للغرفة وتعمل أعاقة اللزوجة إلى إبطاء المركبة. سوف يسخن سائل بالغرفة ولذلك يحتاج إلى وسيلة تبريد. ويمكن تغيير قوة التباطؤعن طريق زيادة مستوى السائل بالغرفة.

ويتميز المبطئ الهيدروليكي بالعمل بهدوء تام بالمقارنة بفرملة المحرك. 



المبطئ الكهربائي The electric retarder:

يستخدم المبطئ الكهربائي حث كهرومغناطيسي لتوفير قوة التباطؤ. ويتكون من جزء دوار مركب بأي من المحور أو ناقل الحركة أو خط نقل الحركة. وجزء ثابت مثبت بهيكل السيارة. ولا يوجد سطح اتصال بين الجزء الثابت والجزء الدوار ولا يوجد سائل أيضا. عندما يراد الحصول على تباطؤ, توصل لفات الأسلاك الكهربائية بالجزء الثابت بالبطارية, فتولد مجال مغناطيسي يعمل على توليد تيار حثي في الجزء الدوار مما يقلل من سرعته وبالتالي بالجزء المتصل به. الجزء الدوار مصمم بحيث يوفر التبريد المطلوب. ولا يكون هناك عبأ على نظام التبريد بالسيارة عند تشغيل المبطئ.



في السيارات المهجنة يستخدم مبطئ كهربائي للمساعدة الفرملة الميكانيكية ويعمل على شحن البطارية. وتستخدم الطاقة في البطارية فيما بعد لتعجيل السيارة (زيادة سرعتها).


منقولللللللللللللللل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 مارس 2009)

بوركــــــــــــــــــــــــت اخى


----------



## طارق الصافي (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررر*

وشكرا لك وهل فى اشياء غير واضحة


----------



## أمير صبحي (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا.....................
.............ارجو توضيح النوع الهيدروليكي من الجوامح المذكورة بصورة ابسط
......اكرر شكري...


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

دائما معكم ولكم بوركتم


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (2 مارس 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلااااا

احسنت .. وفقك الله


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

اسئلةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

دائما معكم اين المشاركات


----------



## ود مامان (8 مارس 2010)

لاستسهلن الصعب ولأدركن المنى...............فماانقادت الآمال الى لصابر


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي مهندس محمود وجازاك الله خيرآ


----------



## كانوتيه (26 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز /المهندس:محمود جمال


----------



## وائل البحراوى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

_موضوع جديد شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## tato577 (11 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أخي في الله *
جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي هذا الموضوع الشيق والطرح الشيق للموضوع 
ألف ألف شكر لك أخي الفاضل وزادك الله من علمة تعلم الأخرين وجعل هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك يوم تلقاه 

 أخوك في الله
 أحمد منصور ​


----------



## ر.م علي (28 يونيو 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## meto101 (30 مارس 2012)

الله يفتح عليك يا م/ محمود ربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك ....ونتمني منك كل ما هو جديد


----------

